# OCD Quirks and your TT



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Was in tears earlier reading a post on detailing world about various OCD quirks you have with your car. Thought I would have some fun and share them and include some of my own.

Side vents pointing towards side windows, centre 3 pointing forward
Both seats must be parallel to each other - same height too
If one window is down then so should the other by the same amount
If one sun visor is down then so should the other (at the same angle too)
Nothing in the boot if you can get away with it
Windscreen washers to be used only when absolutely necessary
Nothing in the side pockets 
Nothing in the ash tray
Tidy, organised glove box with only the essentials aboard

Let's have some more 

Daz


----------



## Alan71 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Daz,
I needed a place for a folding umbrella.
It went easily into the passenger's side door's storage bin!
BUT, I had to find an umbrella that was COMPLETELY black, NO trim, then I can't see it from the driver's seat!
OCD is good!
Regards,
Alan


----------



## madasapig (Oct 19, 2013)

Friend of mine has his car mats then a other set of mats on top of them to stop them getting dirty then some paper mat on them to keep them clean OCD or just sad


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't do it in the TT but - radio volume must always be on an EVEN number :lol:


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

+1 for radio volume


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I hate sunvisors behind being used in my car, for some reason them being down jars me right off. It's what sunglasses are for.
I don't like anything left in the car, handbags, coats, jumpers, stuff, rubbish. Nothing.
Eating or drinking in the car is not happening.
My vents are set just so, they are not to be fiddled with.
Glove box empty, I don't like things rattles and things moving around.
Always have Autoglym Bird Dropping Wipes in the storage under the seat to be on the case asap if need be.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Alan71 said:


> Hi Daz,
> I needed a place for a folding umbrella.
> It went easily into the passenger's side door's storage bin!
> BUT, I had to find an umbrella that was COMPLETELY black, NO trim, then I can't see it from the driver's seat!
> ...


LOL Alan 

Umbrella shopping

:lol:

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

madasapig said:


> Friend of mine has his car mats then a other set of mats on top of them to stop them getting dirty then some paper mat on them to keep them clean OCD or just sad


 :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Can't do it in the TT but - radio volume must always be on an EVEN number :lol:


25 is the only odd number that works

:wink:

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

RockKramer said:


> I hate sunvisors behind being used in my car, for some reason them being down jars me right off. It's what sunglasses are for.
> I don't like anything left in the car, handbags, coats, jumpers, stuff, rubbish. Nothing.
> Eating or drinking in the car is not happening.
> My vents are set just so, they are not to be fiddled with.
> ...


LOL

I have mine tucked under the spare cover

:lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Line on radio volume knob has to point straight up. Takes ages muting it and adjusting so it points the right way if some idiot passenger touches it.

No rattling sunglasses in passenger door pocket. Keep telling my mrs that's what the packet of tissues is for, to wedge in and stop rattles, but will she listen

Passenger seatbelt must be pulled around seat side bolster when no one in seat, to stop ugly rattling.

No crap in centre storage hole (behind handbrake)

All vents must be perfectly aligned, no one else needs to touch them but me!

No dust on dash, vents etc, that's what the little brush in my cleaning kit is for

No eating in the car, if drinks then bottled water only, and take the bloody empty bottle with you when you get out!

No sweet wrappers in ashtray, it's meant to be clean and empty. Think she does this just to annoy me

AG Roof wipes in glovebox, so any messages from flying rats can be removed ASAP

Apart from that I'm pretty relaxed


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Don't get me started on this [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

Reset the mileage counter immediately before fueling up.
Always have, always will.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> Line on radio volume knob has to point straight up. Takes ages muting it and adjusting so it points the right way if some idiot passenger touches it.


Was going to post this one! Only use the steering wheel controls for volume so the power button is the correct way up


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow - makes me feel better this thread!

Air vents must all point in the same direction - down.
Do not use the window cleaning spray unless ABSOLUTELY necessary
Take bags/jacket off when getting in to avoid scratching the leathers! [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Interior must be free of all clutter!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

T28B said:


> Reset the mileage counter immediately before fueling up.
> Always have, always will.


I do that too. I'm a bit weird about the vents all being lined up properly and I positively can't stand any crap at all lying around in the car- an air freshener being just about the only exception. Other than that though I'm pretty normal compared to some of you guys.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

My OCD is the tail pipes, can't stand having black soot on them


----------



## MattBearman (Nov 2, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Line on radio volume knob has to point straight up. Takes ages muting it and adjusting so it points the right way if some idiot passenger touches it.


THIS! I can't understand why it was designed so that the power symbol rotates with the volume :? I only use MFSW to change volume. Thankfully my GF agrees with me on this 

I can't stand it when people turn their car off with the wipers up. Wipers always have to be off and down before I turn the car off.

Road wheels need to be straight when I park.

And like most people on here it seems, no food or drink, except water and non-messy sweets


----------



## V6KMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Tailpipes are the killer for me. Hate to see them dirty.
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

When i had my rstt alloys i had to have the 4 ring emblem pointing to the tyre valve...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Line on radio volume knob has to point straight up. Takes ages muting it and adjusting so it points the right way if some idiot passenger touches it.
> ...


Same same... Hacks me off when someone moves it, vents aswell... 2 outermost pointing at windows middle 3, straight. never touch the heating controls, they are mine. Heated seat alwas at 2. heat at 24 and on auto. Sunvisors only in severe emergencies, If i have taken my sunglasses out. No food for kids in my car. I allow adults to eat non messy foods. People have to remove their rubbish also. I always take all my stuff out of the car when i get out. I have a bag in my boot with essentials, Toothbrush toothpaste, change of clothes etc, Just in case ya know. never run below 1/4 tank (This I try my hardest with) Kids hands must be wiped with baby wipes before they touch my car or get in. I hate sticky hands.

Oh and absolutely no sexy time in there...


----------



## greenson (Jun 1, 2011)

windows have to be at the same level!....I don't care if you are cold, symmetry is more important :lol:


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

This is sounding like an OCD anonymous help group... :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ades tt 180 said:


> When i had my rstt alloys i had to have the 4 ring emblem pointing to the tyre valve...


Ha ha; I do that too; and I fit the locking wheel bolt in the hole adjacent to the valve on each wheel.



OnTheMike said:


> This is sounding like an OCD anonymous help group... :wink:


Luckily, nobody knows who I am. 8)


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

No kids in my car whats so ever and no eating in it either. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

T28B said:


> Reset the mileage counter immediately before fueling up.
> Always have, always will.


Yep, me too, forgot that one


----------



## Darren3005 (Sep 7, 2013)

Just popped out for lunch and found myself adjusting the volume button, setting all the radio stations in order (radio 1-4 and two local) Oh and now all the vents are facing down and central.


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

Microfibre cloth for finger prints on the RNSE screen and clocks [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Not in the TT but the S3 has to have climatic control the same and not at anything 0.5!!!!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Rightly or wrongly, I agree with most of that.
A recent poll on here showed a significant proportion of the owners are engineers. Is it just an attention to detail thing?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Rear view mirror not at an angle to the top of the front window, takes ages to adjust but looks right when done. Wing mirror levels also need to be roughly the same too. Passenger seat slightly lower or the same height as driver seat and ever so slightly further back. Finally tail pipes, quick wipe over after returning home nearly every time now.

Never noticed before but my air vents are all the same level so guess I would keep them that way now I have noted that!

Thankfully the Audi dealer I use unlike the BMW one in the past don't move seats or mirrors around when they have your car, a real godsend to owners like us I guess!


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Line on radio volume knob has to point straight up. Takes ages muting it and adjusting so it points the right way if some idiot passenger touches it.
> ...


Had MFSW installed solely for this purpose!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I always press the button in when activating the handbrake.

When the Mrs puts the handbrake on it sounds like someone playing the washboard

:twisted:

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

kojak said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


 :lol:

Daz


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

eastwood1875 said:


> I always press the button in when activating the handbrake.
> 
> When the Mrs puts the handbrake on it sounds like someone playing the washboard
> 
> ...


The TT manual tells you not to press the button though afair.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ChadW said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > I always press the button in when activating the handbrake.
> ...


ahhhhh&#8230;&#8230;I did not know that !


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

ChadW said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > I always press the button in when activating the handbrake.
> ...


Strange, I would think it's better to press the button and avoid wearing off the ratchet mechanism?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

ChadW said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > I always press the button in when activating the handbrake.
> ...


I was gobsmacked to read this tbh! Every driving course I've been on I'd have got roundly bollocked for pulling the handbrake on over the ratchet without the button.

Anyway, just checked Page 88 of my manual and for setting the handbrake it merely says 'Pull the parking brake lever all the way up.' It doesn't specifically tell you not to press the button but I suspect it's just an omission. It's generally accepted good practice to press the button to reduce wear on the ratchet.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

igotone said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > eastwood1875 said:
> ...


That's what I was taught/shown too mate.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't dream of pulling on the handbrake without pressing the button. Why would you?

Another hate... Getting into the car after it's been raining. I try to get in and get the door closed before water rolls off the roof and into the cabin. It just annoys me seeing a stream of water falling in before I can close the door, on the edge of the seat and the door arm rest.
If it wasn't so well cared for, waxed etc. the problem wouldn't exist.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Most of the above... plus I just had to clean the lenses of my Xenons last Saturday and get 2 dead insects out of the light units. Needless to say: all body work behind the head lights is now clean and shiny. Oh and bushed all dust and sand out of the motor bay.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

RockKramer said:


> I wouldn't dream of pulling on the handbrake without pressing the button. Why would you?
> 
> Another hate... Getting into the car after it's been raining. I try to get in and get the door closed before water rolls off the roof and into the cabin. It just annoys me seeing a stream of water falling in before I can close the door, on the edge of the seat and the door arm rest.
> If it wasn't so well cared for, waxed etc. the problem wouldn't exist.


Rain water leaves stains on the leather/plastic too

:twisted:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

RockKramer said:


> I wouldn't dream of pulling on the handbrake without pressing the button. Why would you?
> 
> Another hate... Getting into the car after it's been raining. I try to get in and get the door closed before water rolls off the roof and into the cabin. It just annoys me seeing a stream of water falling in before I can close the door, on the edge of the seat and the door arm rest.
> If it wasn't so well cared for, waxed etc. the problem wouldn't exist.


Used to have that problem with my Coupe but fortunately due to the shape of the roof, it doesn't do the same on a roadster.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Emergency manoeuvres when the driver in front activates their washer jets

:lol:


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

I am glad I am not alone in trying hard to keep my car clean & tidy inside & out! My vents are all aligned, a microfibre cloth is always at hand, my glovebox is kept clear, the dashboard dusted, windows cleaned, door pockets empty, rear seat never sat on, door trims regularly cleaned........

Unfortunately, my partner's car is a total sh*t tip inside & out which causes me no end of grief! She just doesn't understand...


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Paul-TT said:


> I am glad I am not alone in trying hard to keep my car clean & tidy inside & out! My vents are all aligned, a microfibre cloth is always at hand, my glovebox is kept clear, the dashboard dusted, windows cleaned, door pockets empty, rear seat never sat on, door trims regularly cleaned........
> 
> Unfortunately, my partner's car is a total sh*t tip inside & out which causes me no end of grief! She just doesn't understand...


My girlies car is a mess inside but it doesn't bother me. It's her car, sweet wrappers, water battles... There's even been cups and cereal bowls behind the passenger seat from running late when her and her daughter leave late for work! It's her mess. She knows I'd pop a vein if all that $hite was in my car.
Clean and nothing in the car... It's how I roll 

PS, can't believe I forgot this. The main source of irritation right now is the drivers side mat. 
1, it doesn't sit flat and 2, it unclips while I'm driving or as I get out the car, grrrr.
It has to be back in place before I lock the car.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

My wife doesn't even change the clock in her car in March / November. Now that really does my head in [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

eastwood1875 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > ChadW said:
> ...


Same here done it on all cars I have owned so was surprised to read that either way I do press the button myself also.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

My wife sits on the edge of the seat when getting in and out thus crushing the raised leather side support.
Does my head in, i have told her countless times, this may lead to divorce.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Couldn't see a line on the volume knob of my RNS-E so couldn't participate in its alignment.

Sorry.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Had no choice but to use my washer jets this morning !
Grrrrrrr


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

My gf gets in the car with her handbag on, thats cool... but the strap has a metal buckle which then digs into the leather seat! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Needless to say she thinks I am mad for pointing it out! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

She also pointed out that she owns the "orientation" of the air con vent on the passenger side and that I shouldn't keep adjusting it back to align with the others! :lol:


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> Was in tears earlier reading a post on detailing world about various OCD quirks you have with your car. Thought I would have some fun and share them and include some of my own.
> 
> Side vents pointing towards side windows, centre 3 pointing forward
> Both seats must be parallel to each other - same height too
> ...


All of the above, and;

- Radio volume pointing vertically and only using the MF steering wheel to change volume.
- Rear seat, seat belts always engaged
- Always use the auto fold mirrors when parked, even when no other bugger is around
- A/C Heat direction always selected on the up and down arrow option (unless defrosting) 
- Always tuck the pas seat belt "stopper" into the seat belt shoulder opening so that it doesn't rattle
- Only use my washer jets when slowing down from 20mph (say coming to lights) so that water doesnt run across side windows
- Only half pull washer stalk so that Xenon headlight washers dont engage
- Try and engine break up to lights/round abouts in traffic so as not to warp the RS discs lol


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

- Try and engine break up to lights/round abouts in traffic so as not to warp the RS discs lol[/quote]

LOL I do this too. I try and always engage the handbrake instead of sitting on the brakes at lights and so on.

Always hit the S button when entering a multi story car park


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

jamescalland said:


> All of the above, and;
> 
> - Only half pull washer stalk so that Xenon headlight washers don't engage


Does this really work? It infuriates me that the washers on the lights come on at night.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The washers are active for the lights only when the lights are on hence the at night theory. IIRC they don't operate every pull but every fifth one.


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

But does half pulling them only do the screen?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The light washers extend through water pressure, therefore by only doing a quick pull (half) you may not be generating enough pressure to make them operate but on the other hand if it's following the 5 pull rule it won't wash anyway.

Could you not wash the screen on the sidelight setting to avoid when stationary?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> The light washers extend through water pressure, therefore by only doing a quick pull (half) you may not be generating enough pressure to make them operate but on the other hand if it's following the 5 pull rule it won't wash anyway.
> 
> Could you not wash the screen on the sidelight setting to avoid when stationary?


Ah! That's worth a try. Thanks.
Mine seems to wash every time I wash the screen with the lights on :?


----------



## Bouncedout (Jun 2, 2013)

I won't let my 5 year old lad get in the car in his own. I lift him in and out so that he doesn't climb in using the sill. He doesn't mind but I've had a few funny looks when dropping him at school. 

Thing is I would rather the other parents think I have a screw loose than get my car dirty


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > The light washers extend through water pressure, therefore by only doing a quick pull (half) you may not be generating enough pressure to make them operate but on the other hand if it's following the 5 pull rule it won't wash anyway.
> ...


For info there are two washer pumps, one for the windscreen and one for the headlamps which supplies a greater volume and pressure.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Bouncedout said:


> I won't let my 5 year old lad get in the car in his own. I lift him in and out so that he doesn't climb in using the sill. He doesn't mind but I've had a few funny looks when dropping him at school.
> 
> Thing is I would rather the other parents think I have a screw loose than get my car dirty


 :lol:

I would do the same as you bounce

8)


----------



## frankie1888 (Nov 16, 2012)

• All air vents facing forward exactly horizontal.
• When windows are down they are either fully down or both set to where the glass curves into the corner at the wing mirror.
• No clutter whatsoever. 
• Black Ice air freshener under passenger seat out of sight (Changed once a week)
• Washed every saturday morning. Weather permitting. 
• Both seats in line and same angle. Head rests fully down.

I never noticed I was that bad until I read this post and had a think about it :?


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

Best thread ever! I thought I was only OCD car nut! :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

frankie1888 said:


> I never noticed I was that bad until I read this post and had a think about it :?


+1

Some of us, me included really need to chill a bit, makes grumpy old men a reality


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

[/quote]

Some of us, me included really need to chill a bit, makes grumpy old men a reality [/quote]

Surely we are a reality because as you get older you are prepared to put up with less crap from all and sundry which instead of being acknowledged is often mistaken for grumpiness by young whippersnappers.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

frankie1888 said:


> • All air vents facing forward exactly horizontal.
> • When windows are down they are either fully down or both set to where the glass curves into the corner at the wing mirror.
> • No clutter whatsoever.
> • Black Ice air freshener under passenger seat out of sight (Changed once a week)
> ...


Thats great mate 

Some new ones in there too !

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Plastic bags on the motorway - I have to see them disappear in my rear view once I've driven over/by one. If not, I have to pull off at the next junction to make sure it's not stuck over the grill !!!

:lol:

Daz


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Going through tunnels I have to drop the windows a few inches and drop a gear, luckily the mrs appreciates my addiction.
Steve


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Going through tunnels I have to drop the windows a few inches and drop a gear, luckily the mrs appreciates my addiction.
> Steve


Multi-story car parks too 

:lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

eastwood1875 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Going through tunnels I have to drop the windows a few inches and drop a gear, luckily the mrs appreciates my addiction.
> ...


Mine is too loud for Joe public so I can't unleash her in MSCPs, it set off alarms.
Steve


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


and makes small kids cry 

:twisted: :lol: :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

My OCD is to place a Lockable bollard in front of the TTR so that it cannot be driven by my wife, which she finds extremely annoying (especially as it is really her motor).

I just blame my OCD!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Alan Sl said:


> My OCD is to place a Lockable bollard in front of the TTR so that it cannot be driven by my wife, which she finds extremely annoying (especially as it is really her motor).
> 
> I just blame my OCD!


 :lol:


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Keep a small soft tooth brush in the sunglasses shelf for keeping all those little creases in the centre console free of dust while waiting at the lights


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

luap said:


> Keep a small soft tooth brush in the sunglasses shelf for keeping all those little creases in the centre console free of dust while waiting at the lights


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Daz


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

eastwood1875 said:


> luap said:
> 
> 
> > Keep a small soft tooth brush in the sunglasses shelf for keeping all those little creases in the centre console free of dust while waiting at the lights
> ...


X2 :lol: :lol:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

My OCD set in yesterday. (I'm an engineer, btw). I went to a quaint shop and bought some hard cider in bottles in a six pack box designed such that you can't see the actual bottles within. I put the package in the "boot" (to use the British term) and drove home. During my trip I started to smell something peculiar but thought it was an odor from outside the car.

Upon opening the hatch to retrieve the hard cider I noticed a very strong smell and the cardboard container was soaking wet! [smiley=bigcry.gif] . One of the bottle caps had been poorly placed and did not seal the liquid at all. I immediately started to pat down the damp area with bath towels to soak up the spill. Nothing seemed to work to remove the odor!

Anyway, I tried several things to clean it up and will spare the details other than to tell you what worked: I removed the lower cargo lid (the one that folds in three sections) entirely from the car, sprayed it with the outside water hose, then let it drip dry. That got most of it, but there was still an area that was darker gray. I completely removed the stain by using a spritzer filled with ammonia. 100 percent better now, but in the future I will be making sure this never happens again. Every lid will be checked before getting even close to my car.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Not quite OCD but maybe a bit of paranoia, in the mornings when I wake up in bed I sometimes look at my ceiling to see if the colour of the car is reflected on it from where it's parked on the drive, that way I know it's still there lol


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Not quite OCD but maybe a bit of paranoia, in the mornings when I wake up in bed I sometimes look at my ceiling to see if the colour of the car is reflected on it from where it's parked on the drive, that way I know it's still there lol


awwwww Pat



I go outside sometimes at 1am to see if my rear spoiler and mirrors are still there

:lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Not quite OCD but maybe a bit of paranoia, in the mornings when I wake up in bed I sometimes look at my ceiling to see if the colour of the car is reflected on it from where it's parked on the drive, that way I know it's still there lol


You should run a piece of string from the back bumper to your big toe each night :lol:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

So no-one else cleans under the filler cap when they clean the car then? Bunch of lightweights! :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

ZephyR2 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite OCD but maybe a bit of paranoia, in the mornings when I wake up in bed I sometimes look at my ceiling to see if the colour of the car is reflected on it from where it's parked on the drive, that way I know it's still there lol
> ...


Awesome idea!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

igotone said:


> So no-one else cleans under the filler cap when they clean the car then? Bunch of lightweights! :lol:


Clean under the filler cap? Pah!

I clean under the whole car -


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > So no-one else cleans under the filler cap when they clean the car then? Bunch of lightweights! :lol:
> ...


OK - I give up!! :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

igotone said:


> So no-one else cleans under the filler cap when they clean the car then? Bunch of lightweights! :lol:


Yup I do - did mine today

:lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > So no-one else cleans under the filler cap when they clean the car then? Bunch of lightweights! :lol:
> ...


Awesome !!!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite OCD but maybe a bit of paranoia, in the mornings when I wake up in bed I sometimes look at my ceiling to see if the colour of the car is reflected on it from where it's parked on the drive, that way I know it's still there lol
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

igotone said:


> So no-one else cleans under the filler cap when they clean the car then? Bunch of lightweights! :lol:


LOL I do!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":1byn55fo]
> 
> 
> igotone said:
> ...


I even unscrewed the cap to clean the back of it !

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

brittan said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > So no-one else cleans under the filler cap when they clean the car then? Bunch of lightweights! :lol:
> ...


Impressed !! Give this man some space [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

eastwood1875 said:


> [KRAFTIG said:
> 
> 
> > ":31ih84wq]
> ...


I don't think this was previously declared in this OCD thread :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I even unscrewed the cap to clean the back of it !

:lol:[/quote]
I don't think this was previously declared in this OCD thread :lol:[/quote]

Its a new one I discovered today 

I'm sure there are more lurking too!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

igotone said:


> So no-one else cleans under the filler cap when they clean the car then? Bunch of lightweights! :lol:


That's normal maintenance, I clean there with every fill up... It's when one starts undoing stuff from the car in order to clean and wax... like behind the front and rear light clusters, or the interiour light (yes it gets dirty there too)....

And who else cleans underneath the cowl? Or the area where the hinges of the boot lid go into when it's closed? The inside of the ventilator box, where the pollen filter sits?


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

I Jack mine up after every run to check for stones /nailes etc trapped in the tire treads. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > The light washers extend through water pressure, therefore by only doing a quick pull (half) you may not be generating enough pressure to make them operate but on the other hand if it's following the 5 pull rule it won't wash anyway.
> ...


Olny pulling the washer talk half way only operates the windscreen wash. This works 100% everytime! fact


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Not quite OCD but maybe a bit of paranoia, in the mornings when I wake up in bed I sometimes look at my ceiling to see if the colour of the car is reflected on it from where it's parked on the drive, that way I know it's still there lol


No curtains then? Bet that's fun getting dressed and hoping no one sees


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I like the top of the steering wheel to be exactly level with the hump over the instrument cluster.
On the odd occasion that I let my OH drive my car, he always lowers the wheel and I cant see the gauges properly :x


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yep. Same with the gauges and steering wheel alignment.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> I like the top of the steering wheel to be exactly level with the hump over the instrument cluster.
> On the odd occasion that I let my OH drive my car, he always lowers the wheel and I cant see the gauges properly :x


Me too !


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

eastwood1875 said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > I like the top of the steering wheel to be exactly level with the hump over the instrument cluster.
> ...


+1 for that and checking the mat is attached properly before getting in.

New one started today when I washed the car, in that I cleaned off the underside of the fuel cap for the first time. Mucky but came up not too bad Thankfully. So will be doing that from now on.

Cannot think of any more now, oh yeah turning to look back at the car whilst walking away after getting out and locking it. 8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ChadW said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny H said:
> ...


You can't beat cleaning inside, around and under the fuel cap

8)

Daz


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just sitting in it when I've arrived at my destination and not really wanting to get out


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Here's one :

Cruising slowly past long shop windows and glass bus shelters to appreciate the form of my TT

8)


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

eastwood1875 said:


> Here's one :
> 
> Cruising slowly past long shop windows and glass bus shelters to appreciate the form of my TT
> 
> 8)


Ha ha... Been there


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

(mk1 not mk2) my steering wheel must always be straight - only down side is i can never go round corners


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Taking the fallen leaves off it 1st thing in the morning


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> Here's one :
> 
> Cruising slowly past long shop windows and glass bus shelters to appreciate the form of my TT
> 
> 8)


Yep, been there, done that.... Looks great with roof down in the summer


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

New owner.

My OCD has come from no where and I haven't done it with any other motor.

1) walking around the car before I get in
2) sit in the car turn the key prior to engaging engine... Just sitting there for a minute before firing it up 
3) heated seats on BEFORE putting the heating on

Generall grinning like a looney who has poured warm custard down his pants...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Not using it on wet roads, use the Nurburg instead.   
Hoggy.


----------



## teilo (Aug 23, 2012)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Line on radio volume knob has to point straight up. Takes ages muting it and adjusting so it points the right way if some idiot passenger touches it.
> ...


This cigarette on the lighter needs to be horizontal as well otherwise it's just half a job


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

teilo said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


Very true haha, will check mine tonight


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

This cigarette on the lighter needs to be horizontal as well otherwise it's just half a job [/quote]
Very true haha, will check mine tonight [/quote]

Me too !


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cleaning the underside of my bonnet every week


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

eastwood1875 said:


> This cigarette on the lighter needs to be horizontal as well otherwise it's just half a job


Very true haha, will check mine tonight [/quote]

Me too ![/quote]

Damn you got me on another one there!  8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ChadW said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > This cigarette on the lighter needs to be horizontal as well otherwise it's just half a job
> ...


Me too ![/quote]

Damn you got me on another one there!  8)[/quote]

I'm feeling the need to check mine right now mate

:lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

+1. Forgot about that. I even do it in other people's cars.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

moro anis said:


> +1. Forgot about that. I even do it in other people's cars.


 :lol:


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

moro anis said:


> +1. Forgot about that. I even do it in other people's cars.


Me too!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Making sure the hand scoop under the handbrake is free from particles

8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ibiswhitett said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > +1. Forgot about that. I even do it in other people's cars.
> ...


Gotta love OCD


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

teilo said:


> TheMetalMan0 said:
> 
> 
> > Shug750S said:
> ...


Yep, you're right, checked mine today and it is horizontal. Forgot that one...


----------



## stepomfret (Mar 28, 2013)

When getting out of the car, so as not to touch the paintwork I put the palm of my hand on the edge of the drivers window and push the door shut


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

No, put your finger on the window seal and push gently.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

stepomfret said:


> When getting out of the car, so as not to touch the paintwork I put the palm of my hand on the edge of the drivers window and push the door shut


   

If I'm wearing a jumper i pull it down over my fingers to close the door

:lol: :lol:


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Did this one yesterday, checked all the fuses were the correct ones and then made sure they were all inserted with the numbers all the correct way up, about half of them were upside down. Why would anyone not insert them the correct way up???

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys you're making me feel very normal reading this thread LOL. I thought I was the only OCD car owner


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> Did this one yesterday, checked all the fuses were the correct ones and then made sure they were all inserted with the numbers all the correct way up, about half of them were upside down. Why would anyone not insert them the correct way up???
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


 :lol:

Excellent stuff


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Why not take it wider.

I keep all the jars in the cupboard aligned with labels facing correctly and anything else with the opportunity for correct presentation.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

moro anis said:


> Why not take it wider.
> 
> I keep all the jars in the cupboard aligned with labels facing correctly and anything else with the opportunity for correct presentation.


Dont start me off - I have managed to 'hide' my OCD until now!

Spices in alphabetical order
All tea towels ironed and in correctly lined up piles in the drawer
Crockery all in the right order siezwise 
All cups facing same way on s/s holder and in cupboard
Breadbin and toaster perfectly lined up with tile grout behind themm
Table placed back in EXACTLY same spot when floor done (gotta be in the right spot otherwise it doesn't sit right on the tiled floor)

And thats me not even out of the kitchen yet ......................


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

moro anis said:


> Why not take it wider.
> 
> I keep all the jars in the cupboard aligned with labels facing correctly and anything else with the opportunity for correct presentation.


Well that makes perfect sense. If the labels were all higgledy-piggledy then you wouldn't be able to find anything and you'd have to turn all the labels round then to find what you were looking for. Apart from that it makes it all looks so neat and tidy.

So did you too work as a shelf stacker in a supermarket in your youth? :lol:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

My house is a ****hole

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

SalsredTT said:


> And thats me not even out of the kitchen yet ......................


On the kitchen theme, when I refurbished my kitchen I made sure that all the double sockets above the work surfaces ended up positioned exactly centrally within a pair of wall tiles and that they were all the same the same distance apart.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

stepomfret said:


> When getting out of the car, so as not to touch the paintwork I put the palm of my hand on the edge of the drivers window and push the door shut


No need here. The spring mechanism in the hinge, combined with the weight of the door is enough to let the door close all by itself when letting it go from about 1 foot open. No slamming (I feel the urge to slam those who slam my door, not that I ever let anyone close to it...) and no need to touch the door from the outside.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> stepomfret said:
> 
> 
> > When getting out of the car, so as not to touch the paintwork I put the palm of my hand on the edge of the drivers window and push the door shut
> ...


Top tip there mate 

Hate it when people slam my door too

:twisted:


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

brittan said:


> SalsredTT said:
> 
> 
> > And thats me not even out of the kitchen yet ......................
> ...


I trust you made sure that all the slots in the screws were vertical too?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ibiswhitett said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > SalsredTT said:
> ...


No; they're all horizontal.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Just straightened up the ciggy lighter - all is well with the world 

Almost gave it a wash today but it was done on Friday and I have 2 big runs down to London and Plymouth this week. So will save it until Thursday.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yes, to the earlier question, I did work as a shelf stacker as a nipper.
I prefer screw heads to be horizontal but can see the neatness of them being vertical.

Back to cars, took the valve caps off today to give them a polish.


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Yes, to the earlier question, I did work as a shelf stacker as a nipper.
> I prefer screw heads to be horizontal but can see the neatness of them being vertical.
> 
> Back to cars, took the valve caps off today to give them a polish.


Vertical Screw heads don't collect the rain!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Do you get rain indoors?


----------



## ibiswhitett (Aug 22, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Do you get rain indoors?


There's no rules to OCD!!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As I've said before, it's not OCD it's attention to detail.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Realised I have another two guys.

1. Always reverse onto my driveway when I can. Even my neighbours do this now!

2. Walk round the car before getting in and after getting out when possible.

Highway code tells you to check round your vehicle before getting in anyhow (tyres), amazed how people just get into a car and drive off.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

ChadW said:


> Realised I have another two guys.
> 
> 1. Always reverse onto my driveway when I can. Even my neighbours do this now!
> 
> ...


I do number 2 all the time to see if some **** has dented one of my doors - non so far


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

That's good, thought it was only me who looked at all 4 tyres before driving off each day


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Yes, to the earlier question, I did work as a shelf stacker as a nipper.
> I prefer screw heads to be horizontal but can see the neatness of them being vertical.


Done this way, front and rear license plate screw


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a great thread - can I just say that almost all of the aforementioned apply to me too - with the exception of the volume control - don't mind where that's pointing really, although the heater controls all have to be at the 270 degree mark haha!

Another of mine is that the passenger seat has to be in exactly the same position as the driver's seat. When I look over, the top if the passenger headrest HAS to be in line with the top curve of the window line and blocking the 'B pillar' bar! The worst thing is when somebody adjusts the vents - don't think I could drive the car if they were all pointing different directions haha!

Then there's the whole parking thing which is a topic in itself and requires superspeed processing to pick out the optimal spot in a car park!

Basically, I like my car to look, both inside and out, like it has just rolled out of the photography studio used to make the TT brochure!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Re the volume control, it hadn't occurred to me until I read this thread, so when I went out in the car Sunday, I had to achieve it!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Basically, I like my car to look, both inside and out, like it has just rolled out of the photography studio used to make the TT brochure!


Not sure if this is possible at all... it sometimes looks to me as if Audi Photoshops shut lines narrower than they actually are...



[KRAFTIG said:


> ":2fh87fha]
> 
> 
> moro anis said:
> ...


No No NO... no holes in the license plate please! Double sided tape or Velcro if you'd like to clean the bodywork behind the plate clean too.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> This is a great thread - can I just say that almost all of the aforementioned apply to me too - with the exception of the volume control - don't mind where that's pointing really, although the heater controls all have to be at the 270 degree mark haha!
> 
> Another of mine is that the passenger seat has to be in exactly the same position as the driver's seat. When I look over, the top if the passenger headrest HAS to be in line with the top curve of the window line and blocking the 'B pillar' bar! The worst thing is when somebody adjusts the vents - don't think I could drive the car if they were all pointing different directions haha!
> 
> ...


 8) 8) 8)


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, I like my car to look, both inside and out, like it has just rolled out of the photography studio used to make the TT brochure!
> ...


I have mounting screws front and back


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I feel sorry for you...

Mine is screw free. Rear is in a holder. Front plate with double sided tape. Nice clean look.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> I feel sorry for you...
> 
> Mine is screw free. Rear is in a holder. Front plate with double sided tape. Nice clean look.


Thanks dude - now I will have a head full of mounting screws until it's sorted !

Just noticed your location&#8230;.

I have a customer I visit in Almelo called 'Sensata' - not far from you I think.


----------



## muddy (Feb 10, 2010)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Line on radio volume knob has to point straight up. Takes ages muting it and adjusting so it points the right way if some idiot passenger touches it.
> ...


+1


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad to see that we haven't got anyone who goes as far as jacking each corner of the car up when they park so that they can line the wheels up all nice and symmetrical ........... or have we >


----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

I think I'm the only one who uses the ashtray to store the small wrigleys extra spearmint in ? I've done this with all my cars for about 20 years. Sad, I know.

Got my annoying floor mats sorted under warranty the other week too. OCD on that was driving me mad each time they came off the studs when I got in and out of the car. They replaced the studs in the carpet.

Agree with all OCD points. Looks like the vents would be most popular if we did a poll.

Always zero the odometer when I fill up too. Something my grandad always did.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Gcrank said:


> I think I'm the only one who uses the ashtray to store the small wrigleys extra spearmint in ? I've done this with all my cars for about 20 years. Sad, I know.
> 
> Got my annoying floor mats sorted under warranty the other week too. OCD on that was driving me mad each time they came off the studs when I got in and out of the car. They replaced the studs in the carpet.
> 
> ...


I zero the clock too and leave it in 1st when parking


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, I like my car to look, both inside and out, like it has just rolled out of the photography studio used to make the TT brochure!
> ...


Ha ha...


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

> Then there's the whole parking thing which is a topic in itself and requires superspeed processing to pick out the optimal spot in a car park!


Always! :mrgreen:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

eastwood1875 said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > I feel sorry for you...
> ...


75 miles... that's not too far. An area of the Netherlands that I hardly see though. But it's very close to Germany: Autobahn and getting the cobwebs out of the exhaust  .Interesting company.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

eastwood1875 said:


> Gcrank said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm the only one who uses the ashtray to store the small wrigleys extra spearmint in ? I've done this with all my cars for about 20 years. Sad, I know.
> ...


There are people that don't do this?! Ok, own up!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > TT-driver said:
> ...


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sad stuff I've been doing since I bought my TT home from new in May 2007...

Alway have the cigarette light picture with the smoke pointing up (forward), just as it would do in realty.
Keep an old credit card in the glovebox to use a a scraper for pine needles and such cr**p that sticks in the grooves around the front and rear screens.
Never carry food in the car (use the missus' for collecting the take-out curry).
Always have a tub of chewing gum in the rearmost cup holder, with the top label square to the car.
Clean under the fuel-cap and vaseline the lock mech to ensure a lovely smooth 'clip' sound when closing it.
Keep a perfect-fit mini brolly in the space between driver seat and door - must be in its cover and top facing forward with drawstring hidden underneath.
Vents must be straight and pointing down by 25% except the middle one which is fully up.
Vent controls must be: side fully open, centre one at the half-way click.
Heating/AC and Nav+ volume controls all pointing upwards before exiting the car.
NO creaks, rattles or noises coming from anywhere! I have taken apart half the car to trace a loose wire retention clip near the Bose subwoofer :? 
Microfibre cloth (always neatly folded) and soft toothbrush, kept in side pocket to wipe dust off the dashboard, instruments and gear lever surround (in fact everywhere) whilst in traffic holdups. Keeps me occupied and de-stressed :lol:

:roll:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

GhosTTy said:


> Sad stuff I've been doing since I bought my TT home from new in May 2007...
> 
> Alway have the cigarette light picture with the smoke pointing up (forward), just as it would do in realty.
> Keep an old credit card in the glovebox to use a a scraper for pine needles and such cr**p that sticks in the grooves around the front and rear screens.
> ...


One of the best yet 
I must put a micro fibre in my side pocket tomorrow morning 

Love the comment about take outs and the transportation of food/liquids :-D


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm a horrid mother/grandmmother. Never ever allowed the kids to eat in the car!! And takeaways are always collected in the Volvo beast!

Microfibre cloth is already there - red to match car natch!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

SalsredTT said:


> I'm a horrid mother/grandmmother. Never ever allowed the kids to eat in the car!! And takeaways are always collected in the Volvo beast!
> 
> Microfibre cloth is already there - red to match car natch!


 

8)


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

So yesterday after a party we had food to take home... Delicious greasy items.

Refused to take any in my car as I didn't want lingering odours or ate the worst ... Spills!!!

After a long 'discussion' with my brother decided on the food going in his car as it was a courtesy car 

Gave my gran a lift home and her load of food as well. I had every container sealed properly, then individually wrapped in a carrier bag... And then all of it in a think cardboard box ... Lined with a black bin liner. Needless to say the family looked on as if I were a mad man.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

bilajio said:


> So yesterday after a party we had food to take home... Delicious greasy items.
> 
> Refused to take any in my car as I didn't want lingering odours or ate the worst ... Spills!!!
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

That story reminds me of the day I had to bring my granny to a relative's house and she had this bowl of sherry trifle (sure what else would grannies be making?) with her. I'm fairly sure I made her carry it in her lap in the car - even though it was all packed up well, it defo wasn't going in the boot!  :lol:

Then there was the day I had to transport four new tyres in the car for fitting - needless to say, there were duvets and blankets everywhere - and that's just the boot I'm talking about haha! Guys at the tyre shop thought I was mad - I had little bits of masking tape on the blanket of the tyre in the front seat to hold the sheet in place - just in case it rolled a bit and the tyre would hit the unprotected dash! :lol:


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Some people will never understand this however beautiful things need to be kept beautiful.

Left football today and was soaked through... Was seriously contemplating driving in my birthday suit. And if the law stopped me my defense would be 'you see officer I have a TT...'

However I realised I had some joggers and a hoody In the back from the night before (got changed before the aforementioned party)

Crisis averted


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

bilajio said:


> So yesterday after a party we had food to take home... Delicious greasy items.
> 
> Refused to take any in my car as I didn't want lingering odours or ate the worst ... Spills!!!
> 
> ...


Don't feel too bad I'm the same way


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Realised today then when I put the sun visor down I have to put the passenger one down as well.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> Realised today then when I put the sun visor down I have to put the passenger one down as well.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


 8)


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

kevbeans said:


> Realised today then when I put the sun visor down I have to put the passenger one down as well.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


A common theme for TT drivers is a love of symmetry and detail - a place for everything and everything in its place.
8)


----------



## alvin (Oct 7, 2013)

No eating or drinking
Mats over other mats to keep real mats clean
Rear seat belts fastened at all times
No farting (including me)
Nothing in door pockets
CD case at right angle in glove box
Nobody adjusts or touches anything but me

I've lost it. I know. :-|


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

No farting (including me)

Nobody adjusts or touches anything but me

I've lost it. I know. :-|[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ridgmont61 (Dec 6, 2011)

Farting in the Roadster is not good - cabin is a bit small - limited dilution.

OK if roof down though!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

GhosTTy said:


> kevbeans said:
> 
> 
> > Realised today then when I put the sun visor down I have to put the passenger one down as well.
> ...


I think that just about sums it up.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Nov 7, 2010)

alvin said:


> No eating or drinking
> Mats over other mats to keep real mats clean
> Rear seat belts fastened at all times
> No farting (including me)
> ...


I thought farting gave my 5 more HP 8)


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Depends on the brand of beans.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

eastwood1875 said:


> No farting (including me)
> 
> Nobody adjusts or touches anything but me
> 
> I've lost it. I know. :-|


 :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Good luck tomorrow matey, your mrs will move everything about, no knob will remain untouched... :roll:


----------



## Ovt (Oct 19, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > No farting (including me)
> ...


That's meannnnnn, haha.

I bet he's been having nightmares overnight.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> eastwood1875 said:
> 
> 
> > No farting (including me)
> ...


Good luck tomorrow matey, your mrs will move everything about, no knob will remain untouched... :roll:[/quote]

It's been delayed although not for long I think


----------

